# Nathan Screene



## Giles Sharpe (9 d ago)

Hi Nathan,

Happy New Year to you and your family! 

I saw your name on list for Ragnarok Games in MW Masters Division. Are you in the 40+ or 50+ division?

Brothers in Strength 
Clydesdale Power 
Fellowship under a black Flag


----------



## Uptonogood (Feb 23, 2021)

Wut?


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Hi Nathan 
Xxx


----------



## covacure (3 mo ago)

I’d recommend Chiron or titan labs


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

covacure said:


> I’d recommend Chiron or titan labs


😂 naaa Cambridge research. Excellent lab


----------

